# Zupreem Food Color and sugar



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello All;

I just confused and dont know what to do.

1.5 years ago I adopted one blue budgie and 5 months later I adopted second one (yellow) to be friend each other. At the beginning my normal vet said that I have to give them organic seeds which he provides me in small packages (white millet, oat and canary seeds) but I'm not sure about they will just 3 type of seeds and they'll take enough nutrient from them. so I startted to search and I learnt about pelet foods. in the meantime yellow one started to poop with undigested seeds and puffed up and had cold feet. I searched an *avian* vet and there is just only one avian vet in Turkey. I took them to her. she told me yellow one has mega bacteria but blue one has not. (that happened about 9 months ago) So we started to some medicine. during 3 months I gave him (yellow one) so many medicine (like amhpo ). and I try to changed their diet to pelet food as my avian vet told me to do. first I try to psittacus which is easy to find in Turkey. But it really has a bad smell. as you guess my budgies never tried that. So I returned back to seeds  But I did not gave up so I ordered Harrisons from amazon.

They dont like it so much but when I put the pelet food on the mirror they were eating. but harrisons food has 6 weeks exp date and I trash so many of them and amazon sellers started to not sending any packeages to Turkey and budgies main diet was still seeds. By the way I checked yellow's poop every month or sometimes 15 days period and the medicine works for yellow one the mega bacteria was decreasing but never tottally gone the undigested food still on his poop. So I started to search new pelets. My vet said that Harrisons Zupreem and RoudyBush is ok. So I ordered Zupreem fruit blend from some website. I mixed it with seeds, guess what, they liked it most of pelet food were eaten. and undigested food were gone their poop was totally healty and cold feet were no longer cold. during 2 months I feed them with zupreem fruit blend and they really look so much healthier. they chirp all day long. their feather color so much brighter I couldnt believe their change. But in the other hand I don't want to feed them with zupreem because it has color food and sugar in it. So I stoped zupreem and started harrisons again. But last 2-3 weeks their feets starts the cold again and the yellow ones poop has undigested food again.  
So I ordered zupreem fruit blend again,and it's on the way but on the other I dont know if color food and sugar could harm them for long period.

So I want to ask you what do you think of long time period of zupreem. I know I write so much but I want you to know all story 

My avian vet said that every 6 months their poop should be checked although looks healty. So next month I will took them to vet again but I'm not sure their diet. Pelet should be their main diet I know it but which brand I'm not sure...

Thanks in advance for your answers.

:clearwing 1::sky blue:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not be at all concerned about using the Zupreem Fruity Pellets long term. Obviously the important thing is for your budgies to be getting the nutrition they need and the pellets are providing that for them.

I use the Zupreem Fruity Pellets in addition to Roudybush pellets for my birds and they are available to them 24/7. 
Over time, you can introduce a bit of the natural Roudybush pellets in with the Fruity Pellets to see if they will accept those. Use the Roudybush crumbles or minis if you can get them.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Thank you so much for your reply. I'm relieved about zupreem and I'll order Roudybush too. 

Thanks again!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are most welcome!*


----------

